# 45 or 60 gallon cube?



## AdamsB (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi guys, so I've been back and forth with what I wanted to do with my 20 gallon tank. I sold a couple of corals and a clown fish. But I've decided finally that I want to go bigger. I've searched locally for suitable tanks and so far haven't found anything. The problem is I want to go as big as I can bus still use my lights. I have 2 units although only using one at the moment. Using a 4 bulb t5ho unit from fishneedit (2x 14k 2x actinic) and also have a 2 bulb t5 ho coralife unit (1 10k 1 actinic). Both 24 inches. 

So because I want to use these lights and also go bigger I have to turn to a cube shape. My question is, if I go for 45 gallons that will be an 18 inch depth which I think would be fine. How would a 24 inch depth hold up with only 6 t5 bulbs? Or should I just bite the bullet and get a metal halide? Or possibly even a kessil A350 which I've had my eye on for a while. Ideally I'd like to use these lights, one to save money and two so I don't have the fixtures laying around. 

I don't plan on keeping any of the higher end light demanding coral or clams. I have an open brain on my sand bed which is doing wonderful right now an also a small clam that came on my LR. So I know the fishneedit lights are excellent to 16 inches depth. 

Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

not sure if this can act as a reference
but a 24x24x24 60G Cube under 108W LED


----------



## AdamsB (Oct 18, 2011)

That looks fantastic. Well done. Any problems with the tang? What light unit is that?


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

lol don't ask me on the tang, cuz I kno it shouldn't in there. But my wife love it so much that I can't really let it go. I down size my tank to 60G from 120G which might go back up after I move. 
As far as for the light please check aQ.LED for the lights that I carry =)


----------

